# Trenchless Sewer Questions



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What are the qualifiers for trenchless sewer job? I know a c.o. is needed and that's about all I know. (Yes, it is for a biatch of a sewer replacement I got.)


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Well if your shooting a liner you dont want any bellies or offsets. Pipe needs to be pretty clean. Now if your bursting it can be a little more forgiving. Dont really need to clean. Will bridge small bellies. Condition of pipe not such an issue.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure the sewer has correct pitch to begin with before doing trenchless. If it makes since money wise vs traditional then I can see doing trenchless over traditional if the sewer is all under concrete, fancy landscaping, bad access etc


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

edit---i answered my own questions. I got a excavation guy coming out Monday. Thanks. :yes:

It's 3' clay sections 4", no cement in hubs. 10' deep. I installed a pvc c.o. near the house, but it has a 22 and 1/8th right after it. 

Most likely ties into a common line (2 other houses) before dropping into city line. No city records on where or how its connected.

There's landscaping.

The nearest shoring company is 75 miles away, so I'd have to hire a backhoe company to finish the trench.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber said:


> edit---i answered my own questions. I got a excavation guy coming out Monday. Thanks. :yes:
> 
> It's 3' clay sections 4", no cement in hubs. 10' deep. I installed a pvc c.o. near the house, but it has a 22 and 1/8th right after it.
> 
> ...


How long of a run? 
If shoring is not available, have the excavator step your trench. I hope you have the room to do that. Can the excavator shore the trench for you?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you run into any jobs in the future that are candidates for trenchless technology you may want to hook up with Cuda, he's the best out in your area that I know of, and does both bursting and relining. The relining method he uses would not have any problems lining past tie ins coming into the line.

If Cuda says, "Can Do" I'd believe...


----------

